# Making friends in Rome



## verouniverso (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi there!

As I am moving to Rome next month and don't know anyone yet, I would love to make new friends around...
About me: I'm a Spanish girl learning Italian, passionate about discovering the world. 
Just drop me a line to know more about each other


----------



## raphaella annalena (Jul 11, 2012)

*Social*



verouniverso said:


> Hi there!
> 
> As I am moving to Rome next month and don't know anyone yet, I would love to make new friends around...
> About me: I'm a Spanish girl learning Italian, passionate about discovering the world.
> Just drop me a line to know more about each other


Hello  how are you? I have just got a job as an Au Pair in Prato near Florence and would like to meet new people.


----------



## verouniverso (Jul 11, 2012)

*Hi!*



raphaella annalena said:


> Hello  how are you? I have just got a job as an Au Pair in Prato near Florence and would like to meet new people.


Hi! How are you doing there? 

I'm organizing all the stuff before travelling... I'll be doing some volunteering work, and later on I'll try to get a job in Italy. 

It's seems lovely being close to Florence, such a spellbinding city. 

Anyway, if coming to Rome anytime and feel like meeting for a caffè or to show you around, I would be happy  

Wish you good luck in finding nice people in Prato.


----------



## gra80 (Nov 11, 2011)

verouniverso said:


> Hi there!
> 
> As I am moving to Rome next month and don't know anyone yet, I would love to make new friends around...
> About me: I'm a Spanish girl learning Italian, passionate about discovering the world.
> Just drop me a line to know more about each other



Hi, there are loads of expat events organised which you can sign up to and meet people. the below are just a couple of websites. Normally there is at least one event a week, also good if your looking for accomodation.



I have been living here for about 8 months now and absolutely love it


----------



## verouniverso (Jul 11, 2012)

gra80 said:


> Hi, there are loads of expat events organised which you can sign up to and meet people. the below are just a couple of websites. Normally there is at least one event a week, also good if your looking for accomodation.
> 
> wantedinrome
> expatslivinginrome
> ...




Hi!
Really kind of you. I was familiar with internations, but didn't know about the other two. Will have a close look of them. Thanks!


----------



## gra80 (Nov 11, 2011)

verouniverso said:


> Hi!
> Really kind of you. I was familiar with internations, but didn't know about the other two. Will have a close look of them. Thanks!


No problem. Not sure if your in Rome already but there is an event on Thursday 19th July at Isola Tiberina for foreigners living in rome in case your interested


----------

